# 50 In A School Zone - "Guilty"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

We fished through the latest cold front and as previously mentioned, this is #poundtown in big weather. So todays report is pretty brief and a continuation of the theme expressed in the past couple of reports. Good fishing and tight lines!

*Updating Boats* - We're picking up our newest pari of Haynie 23 Cats from Tim Harp @ Baysport Marine in Victoria today. We want to thank everyone including Chris Marine, Haynie Boats, Mercury Marine, Coastline Trailers, and Baysport Marine for making it happen. A big shout out to Scott and Brian over at Chris Marine, these guys have just been through the ringer after Harvey. I must say, they never skipped a beat and to be sure "I never saw them break a sweat...LOL".

*2016 Haynie Cat - For Sale: $39500 and ready to roll.*

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------

